# Alpine CDA-117 amp



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*I've got a build thread on my F150 started...it's been a piece at a time build, I had the head unit installed a few weeks ago and I'm still using the internal amp from the Alpine CDA-117 on my factory speakers...Later next week I'm going to be doing the full install of my amp and new HAT unity speaker..My question is for someone who knows the 117...I know you can turn off the internal amps...is this a setting or a switch on the physical unit..if it's a setting where is it? 

Thanks- Mike *


----------



## DirkDiggler87 (Feb 20, 2011)

It's an option in the general setup menu I believe. Should be labeled as "Power IC" set it to OFF.


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Excellent! I did see that in the online manual, but it's a bit unclear...thanks*


----------



## DirkDiggler87 (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree the owners manual is pretty vague with some subjects.


----------



## deviate2112 (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's a question for you...can I turn off only the Front amp outputs and still use the HU to power my rears without sniping the wires of course.


----------



## DirkDiggler87 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nope it's not possible. You can only turn them all on or off.

You can use the HU to power the rear speakers and use an amp for the front speakers at the same time. Yes the front channels will still be on, but this shouldn't cause any issues since they wont be used.


----------



## eeclipse16 (Jan 16, 2011)

Whats the benefit of turning the HU amp off if there is no speakers hooked up to it? Does it still try and send power through the wires causing the HU to heat up? So you are just avoiding the HU amp from getting hot?


----------



## DirkDiggler87 (Feb 20, 2011)

eeclipse16 said:


> Whats the benefit of turning the HU amp off if there is no speakers hooked up to it? Does it still try and send power through the wires causing the HU to heat up? So you are just avoiding the HU amp from getting hot?


Pretty much, it also helps prevent noise from coming through the RCA outputs.


----------

